# General any Bull Muzzle or Archery any Bull



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm am wondering if of you have hunted both of these hunts, and what you think. With the General being in November these Elk have been hit pretty hard by the first two hunts, so maybe the the Archery would be better with a little pre rut action. Thanks


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

I would wager you will see many more elk on the archery-that been my experience.
Also, early winter snow storms can make the november muzzy hunt tough.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

My experience with the muzzy elk is that the more the snow the better. Other than that, the animals are pushed and you'll be lucky to get one or even see one. I went last November, no snow, and no elk!


----------

